# Dx code for Intraductal papillary mucinous neoplasm



## theralee03 (Mar 25, 2015)

I am stumped on finding a dx code for Intraductal papillary mucinous neoplasm involving the main and branched pancreatic ducts, with mild to intermediate-grade dysplasia. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## cynthiabrown (Mar 25, 2015)

neoplasm  pancreas  duct = 211.6


----------



## theralee03 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

